# we lost coco today



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Trying to cut a very long story short, we lost coco for over 4 hours this morning. After a huge search party of friends and local walkers, we found her a mile from where she went missing. she was hiding scared under a bush.

She was with Johhny at 8am on the hillside, she had been spooked by a cyclist and ran, and simply did not come back

She had been spotted a few times, and we eventually tracked her down by just calling out and listening for her bark. Finally at about 1pm we heard a tiny bark, 15 minutes later, the bark got closer and closer and we got her back. I fell on the floor crying when we got her, we all did. 

It was quite simply the worst 4 hours ever, but we found her and she is ok. That's all I can say, I'm shattered with emotion.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh dear you must be so emotionally drained, I'm glad you found her safe and well xx

I think lots of cuddles are needed for the both of you x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and so relieved that you found her - we are all looking for a smokey greyhound who ran after deer in the woods and has not been seen for over a week - it is heart breaking.
I hope coco is having a lovely snuggle x


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

a few years back we lost a dog when we went for a walk in a wood, he was running around as usual , we could hear him, but the trees were thick, so could nt see him, next thing we heard an awful roar, and saw him bolting in the opposite direction, apart from being scared witless by the noise , we called and called, it was getting dark, i was in floods of tears, when he came towards us , crawling on his belly, i was so relieved. It was a long time later when we were watching a nature programme, about rutting deer, and the stag roared., at last i knew what it was that had freaked him , but iknow how you are feeling, you just think you are never going to see them again x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww Karen,
You must have been so scared, so pleased you found her safe & sound x I was out with a group dog walk yesterday and one of the pack went missing into the woods the owner was frantic because it was first time off lead but one of the Alsatians who was with us is trained to herd and eventually he went and found her. Have to say as much as I would love to I never let mine off lead because so scared of losing them.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Goodness me i can't imagine how frantic you must have been. So, so glad that you had a happy ending, you just couldn't have come home could you ? Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

So so glad that you found Coco, poor little 'poo being so spooked 

Give her a hug from all of us xxxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh my god this is my worst nightmare, just glad you found her. Am sure she's getting extra big cuddles now. X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So glad you got her back! What a scary experience poor you and poor Coco. Phew!!!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

So glad that it all worked out ok. What a stressful experience all round. Kind regards/Sue


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Bloody hell, how traumatic Karen! That too is my worse nightmare, I am so happy it all turned out ok in the end and you found her, as well as the cuddles I would have a few stiff ones tonight. Big hugs to you and coco :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

That must have been dreadful. So pleased you found her!

Toffin
x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

How dreadful when I saw your thread I thought you had had to have her euthanased! I lost my Cairn Brian years ago he was loose in the yard where I kept my horse he went out into the lane and started to follow a couple of walkers well maybe I would have gone back with him to see if he was missing but no the carried on and thankfully took him to the local police station which in those days actually had police officers in there and also was where I was stationed! They took him in and when I eventually went home after two hours of searching local fields found a note on my door asking me to reclaim him ASAP as they had run out of takeaways and were getting desperate! I turned up to find him tied to the front door (they knew I was comming he had only been there a few minutes!) It cost me a lot of money on doughnuts for several weeks.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh God it is such an awful experience....you imagine how scared they must be feeling. So glad you found her and are now happily snuggled up at home.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Karen how awful for you all and of course poor little Coco . 
Im sure you got a big welcome when you Found her. 4 hrs is such a long time....cannot begin to imagine what was going through your mind. 

Molly was spooked by a cyclist too one day and took off....thankfully she was able to find her own way home and wasn't lost for anywhere near the time that Coco was....it's scary stuff though.

I'm sure you'll be holding your girl tightly tonight :hug::hug::hug:
xxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh Karen my heart constricted when I read this. 4 hours must have literally felt like a lifetime. I'm just soo happy you found her. Vodka and tonic for you I think or at least a big bar of chocolate and crazy cuddles with little Coco tonight xxxx


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

So glad you got coco back safe and well, same sort of thing happened to us many years ago while on holiday in Sheringham we went for a walk in the woods with Toby a staffy/beagle cross and my daughter who was about 10 accidently let go of his lead we were all distraught when we could not find him he was only 6 months we looked for hours,reported it to the local police if he was handed in, that same evening after nearly 10 hours we were driving round looking and spotted him with 2 lads who had found him, the relief of the whole family was quite overwhelming and took us a long time to get over it, so I know how you feel and am so pleased it ended well!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Karen!! My heart skipped a beat when I read the title of your post!!! OMG! I am so happy to read the happy ending of that dreadful experience! I have NEVER left Sami off lead as his recall is very selective and we are living in the city, so not much open space for him to run. The one time he scooted out the door accidently he darted directly out in front of a car, I screamed . . and by Gods grace he passed directly UNDER the car and came out the other side!! I grabbed him and was shaking for a long time! That was enough for me . . So thankful Coco is safe and home.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Karen what an awful experience you've had. I've heard of this a few times with cyclists. I always walk mine out off lead but thankfully in areas where cyclists are not allowed. You must all be feeling totally drained and am so pleased Coco is safe and sound. x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I keep crying even now. It has knocked us all for six, I keep thinking what if we hadn't found her, what could have happened. During the search all I could think was what would happen when it got dark, thank god we got her back.

I was blown away by how kind people were, complete strangers gave up hours looking for her. I'll never forget that, the "dog" community is such a wonderful one, that is something I learnt today. I could hear walkers all over the hillside calling her name. The hillside is covered in thick heather and craggy rocks and woods and streams and burrows. There must be over 1000 diferent trails, we were truly lucky to find her today. 
Since we got home she is not herself, she is sooo quiet and has peed on the floor twice after not doing that for almost 2 weeks, she is sooo clingy poor baby. She'll be ok though, I'm determind to act normally and not to go crazy spoiling her now or she might try it again!! I will let her off lead again, but maybe not on the hillside again, I'll keep the off lead for somewhere a bit more open from now on.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Oh Karen what an awful experience you've had. I've heard of this a few times with cyclists. I always walk mine out off lead but thankfully in areas where cyclists are not allowed. You must all be feeling totally drained and am so pleased Coco is safe and sound. x


Drained is the exact way to sum up how we feel tonight. x


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness - you poor poor things. Hope she's okay and recovers from her experience. I think you're right to try and get back to normal.... will be more reassuring for her too. 

Hugs to you all....


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Karen, what a worry for you. I'm so glad you found Coco and what lovely people helping you too.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Any distressing experience can set you back weeks on toilet training and other behaviours. Since Minton arrived I have had to cope with Hattie peeing indoors (she has been dry since 4 months!) the adverse weather has been a real pain as neither dog wants to go outside! I try to ignore the unwanted behaviour and so far this has worked but who knows how they think or react! Every day can be a challenge so one day at a time!


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh what an awful experience for you! Am so sorry you had to go through that but so glad you got her back!

Am terrified of this happening when we start walking our pup... but the fact that you're willing to try again gives me hope. I know it'll be scary but he'll enjoy his walks so much more.... 

Like everyone says I hope you enjoy lots of cuddles tonight and make sure you treat yourself too..!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Warm hugs to you all. Can well imagine what you all went through. Good to have a happy ending and hope you are all back to normal soon.


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

So happy coco is safe and well. Give her a big hug from us she must have been as terrified as you were xx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Glad your day had a happy ending but not surprised you are feeling traumatized and drained. Hope you both get back to normal quick. 
H x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am SO glad you found her. i was afraid to even read this post. This is my worst fear. I have not even let Jake off leash yet.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm so glad you found her!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor all of you, it must have been awful and I'm really glad that she was found and that all the other dog walkers were there and ready to help. I lost my JR once, so I can imagine how you must have felt.
Hope you managed to sleep and that today is far less traumatic.


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

How scary, so glad you found her. What kind people, helping you search.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

4 hours - it must have felt like 4 weeks. I'm sure it will take you a little while to recover from this but don't let it put you off letting Coco off lead. When Betty was 12 weeks she was badly savaged by a GSD and almost died...it took me quite along time for her to be happy off lead and around other dogs after that but glad I overcame it as watching her run around is my greatest pleasure.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank goodness it all ended well. I didn't know what to think when I read your post title! Glad Coco is ok and hope you get your confidence back again soon :hug:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So glad you had loads of help, great how people pull together, everyone could probably imagine themselves in your shoes. Hope Coco s okay, I think I'd be spoiling her xxx


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i never let ginger off the lead when walking..but she gets to run her legs off in my yard out back,i have a electric invisible fence and she already knows just where it is she is very smart.it only took her two days to learn where the boundaries were,,,,,,,SL


----------

